# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  طلبة الثانوية يشكون صعوبة أسئلة علوم الارض والمحاسبة

## الوسادة

* اشتكى طلبة الثانوية العامة من صعوبة الاسئلة في امتحان مبحث علوم الارض المستوى الثالث الذي تقدموا له الثلاثاء مؤكدين على ان الامتحان اعتمد كثيرا على الاستنتاج فضلا عن وجود بعض الاسئلة الدقيقة غير المفهومة جاءت من خارج المنهاج المقرر.

واضاف مجموعة من الطلبة في حديثهم ل"عمون" ان الاسئلة لم تستند الى مراعاة الفروق الفردية بين الطلبة موضحا ان أغلبها كانت مخصصة للطلبة المتميزين والمتفوقين .

كما اشتكى طلبة فرع الادارة المعلوماتية من صعوبة امتحان مبحث المحاسبة المحوسبة .

وتقدم ما يزيد عن 120 الف طالب الى امتحان الثانوية العامة صباح الثلاثاء توزعوا حسب فروعهم الاكاديمية بين مبحث علوم الارض لطلبة الفرع العلمي ومبحث المحاسبة لطلبة الفرع المعلوماتي ومبحث الجغرافيا لبقية الفروع الادبية .عمون

**2012-01-11



( لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله كل شي عندهم صعب ) 



*






**

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اللي مستغربته اني قدمت توجيهي قبل اكم من سنة مرق مرور الكرام جابو اسئلة عادي من الكتاب مش من الفضاء جيل هلايام بس بده يدلل :SnipeR (55):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*اللي بشكي بكون مش دارس .. 

والله التربية ما بتخترع اسئلة من برا المنهاج .. 

اللي بدرس من قلب ورب ما بشوف اشي صعب*

----------


## (dodo)

فعلا اللي بيشتكي بيكون مش دارس وانا اول مرة بقدم توجيهي كل الاسئلة من الكتاب مافي اشي برة بس هاي الاسئلة بجيبوها للي دارس بس مو للمتصفح  الكتاب وجاي 
طبعا انا ادبي مو علمي

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

عنجد هادي سنه كل امتحان اصعب من تاني يعني 

كل ماده لازم اجيبو سؤال مش موجود بالماده

----------


## shams spring

*اتوقع الاسئلة الاستنتاجية بتكون سؤال او 2 بس لحتى يميزو الطالب المميز عن التاني 

وباقي الاسئلة بتكون مباشرة .... غير هيك بكونو في خلل بتوزيع الاسئلة والله اعلم *  :SnipeR (82):

----------


## دموع الغصون

*انا مع يكون في اسئلة استنتاجية وبتعتمد على ذكاء الطلبة ، حسب ما فهمت من الموضوع انه اللبس بالموضوع طريقة طرح السؤال بكلمات مموهه قد تثير اللبس أحيانا المفروض يكون السؤال مباشر ضمن المقاييس المعتمدة ، لكن هالسنة الكل بحكي الاسئلة سهله وأكبر دليل المعدلات العالية الي بنشوفها باخر كم سنه 
مشكورة الوسادة على الموضوع* *
*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

مشكورة الوسادة على ما قدمتيه

الله يسر أمور الطلاب يارب وينجحهم 

مودتي لكِ

----------

